# Who do you want to be the next bond?



## S.K (Nov 22, 2008)

Well? 
Please post a picture as well. Have they got the look for Bond?

Well look what they were saying about Daniel Craig, they sure proved him wrong.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 22, 2008)

Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 22, 2008)

Do we ... need a new Bond?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 22, 2008)

I want them to stop making new Bonds after Daniel Craig gets too old because they've run out of books and Ian Fleming is dead.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 22, 2008)

I would say David Tennant but he's not really the type to drive away in an Aston. Plus he's too quirky to be 007; we need someone who has a straight face.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 23, 2008)

Isn't Daniel Craig signed up for a few more already? I don't really care who's the next Bond after that, as long as he can do it reasonably well and gets himself into plenty of life-threatening situations. Points if he's hot, though. :D (And gets covered with blood at some point! Hot men are _so_ much hotter when they're covered with blood.)

Hugh Jackman doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 23, 2008)

Vaguely-related question: are they gonna make a movie version of Devil May Care and/or get other non-dead writers to write further books as Ian Fleming?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 23, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Vaguely-related question: are they gonna make a movie version of Devil May Care and/or get other non-dead writers to write further books as Ian Fleming?


Highly doubt it.

Though it would be a nice idea.


----------

